# Is this company ligit? Ever heard of this board?



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Looks like an Asian brand? Retails for 400 ish new, seems like a decent board. Freeride board, medium flex

? '?? ???' ? ??? ??? Boardshop ' BS-SNOW' ?


----------



## Jenzo (Oct 14, 2008)

Oh hmmm, seems it is a resurrection of Morrow (BTM = Back to Morrow)

index

Check the pic.

Link to 2012 stuff:

http://www.morrowjapan.co.jp/btm/index.html


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Thanks that was quick, I found a catalouge.
BTM-Catalog11-12High
Can any one interpret, if these are actually Morrow boards?

Thanks 
TT


----------



## bobthegood (Sep 14, 2011)

幸運を私の友人。低提供を作る。BabelFish を行きます。


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

I tried Babelfish, but it didn't change it @ all.


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

same company if you look at the site bc-snow site 

? '?? ???' ? ??? ??? Boardshop ' BS-SNOW' ?

you can see all the BTM boards including this year's models (from the catalog linked above) and last season's on the same page including the one you show us.

That retail price of 780,000 korean won is like $700 USD.

I have no idea if it's a good board, or if they are just paying over-inflated prices like most of the rest of the world does. But Morrow has been around for a long time so it is probably serviceable, and for $100 if it is in good condition with no core shots or edge damage or major delams it might be worth a gamble.


----------

